# CPU Temperatur



## alt3rego (7. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute!

Ich hätte mal eine frage:
ich habe das Tool HWMonitor zum auslesen der CPU Temperatur, allerdings versteh ich da was nicht:
und zwar die CoreTemp wird mir mit 28°C angezeigt und die CPU Temp mit 40°C... kann das sein ???
Die Kern Temperatur ist doch die im innern der CPU und müsste doch höher  sein als auf der CPU Oberfläche (CPU Temp) oder seh ich das falsch  gerade??
Es handelt sich um einen Phenom 2 T1055@3,2 GHZ   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## iNsTaBiL (7. Juni 2011)

die kerntemperatur ist immer wärmer als die cpu temperatur, außer du beheizt sie extern 

wird sich ziemlich sicher um einen auslesefehler handeln...hast du schon ein anderes programm probiert?


----------



## alt3rego (7. Juni 2011)

ja auch mit CoreTemp, wird das gleiche angezeigt alle 6 Cores liegen immer fast gleich +-1°C, und das ASUS Probe 2 zeigt höhere CPU Temepratur....
laut Core Temp und HW Monitor Core Temp=27°C (alle 6 Kerne), Probe 2+HW Monitor zeigt CPU Temp=40°C  .... word also von jedem programm das gleiche ausgelesen
kann doch ned sein oder?


----------



## thescythe (8. Juni 2011)

Und wie viel zeigt ASUS-Probe II an ??

Falls das Asus Tool ca. 14-15° mehr auf den Kernen anzeigt, wäre das schon einigermaßen korrekt - Liegt wohl am falschen Offset-Wert, der anderen Tools


----------



## alt3rego (8. Juni 2011)

Probe 2 zeigt nur die CPU Temp keine Core Temperaturen, Temperaturen siehe mein Thread oben...


----------



## thescythe (8. Juni 2011)

Dann Addiere mal ca.15° auf die Kerne, dann passt es


----------



## alt3rego (8. Juni 2011)

oki danke schön


----------



## Arne_24 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube mich zu errinnern mal gelesen zu haben das es nicht möglich ist exakte Kerntemperaturen von einem Phenom II X6 auszulesen. Dein Fall würde das bestätigen. 

Wie schon gesagt, einfach 10-15°C auf die CPU-Temperatur addieren, dann hast du die ungefähre Kerntemperatur.


----------



## alt3rego (8. Juni 2011)

oki danke nochmal
in dem Tool CoreTemp kann man ja den Offset Wert einstellen bzw eingeben, dann sieht die Temp schon realistischer aus...hab einfach den Wert so eingegeben dass ich ca. 15° höher als die CPU Temp liege.
im Leerlauf hab ich jetzt eine CPU Temp von 36°C (ASUS Probe 2) und CoreTemp zeigt mir eine Kern-Temp von 51°C (bei einem Offset Wert von 28) an.

Habe jetzt auch mal 20min Core Damage laufen lassen um zu testen wie die Temp aussieht: Cpu Temp liegt nach 20 min bei 48°C (und bleibt stehen), und die Kern-Temp bei 71°C
Sind das gute Werte oder zu warm ??

Mein System:
Phenom 2 T1055 @3,5 GHZ
Kühler: Scythe Yasya
ASUS Crosshair 4 Formula
4 GB Ripjaws 1600 RAM @1667 MHZ
Graka ASUS 6950 Direct Cu 2
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 922 mit 3x200 Lüfter (Front,Seite,Deckel)


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2011)

alt3rego schrieb:


> oki danke nochmal
> in dem Tool CoreTemp kann man ja den Offset Wert einstellen bzw eingeben, dann sieht die Temp schon realistischer aus...hab einfach den Wert so eingegeben dass ich ca. 15° höher als die CPU Temp liege.
> im Leerlauf hab ich jetzt eine CPU Temp von 36°C (ASUS Probe 2) und CoreTemp zeigt mir eine Kern-Temp von 51°C (bei einem Offset Wert von 28) an.
> 
> ...



Kenn das Prob und versuch immer alle User mit Phenom II / X4 /X6 darauf hinzuweisen das die Temp diode von amd leider von den MB missinterpretiert wird(vll auch defekt ist):
Also meine Lösung: hab den Prozzi(@3.6) schon fast ein Jahr und weiß langsam wie die Temps sind. Leider wirst du nie mit Gewissheit wissen wie viel du tatsächlich Kerntemp haben wirst, man muss einfsch schätzen.
Ich habe in Core Temp einen offset Wert von 17 eingstellt ,das sind PIE mal Daumen 15 grad + und ist annähernd realistisch. Auf meine Kühler (H70) hab ich einen Temp sensor Kleben jetzt zb hab ich laut den falschen sensor Temps ne Core Temp von 19 Grad bei 25 raum Temp (Dem Gewitter sei DANK ) Der Messsensor auf der H70 liefert 32 Grad als müssten die Kerne min 5 grad mehr haben spricht werd ich vll 37 oder schlimmstenfalls 40 grad .
(Die h70 rennt aber auf lauten 1900rpm - gegen Lautstärke wird man dann immun )

Edit: Ich glaub nicht das du Core Werte unter Prime mit über 70 grad hast bei so hohen Temps müsste er schon sich runtertakten ^^


----------



## alt3rego (8. Juni 2011)

> Edit: Ich glaub nicht das du Core Werte unter Prime mit über 70 grad hast bei so hohen Temps müsste er schon sich runtertakten ^^



...also das mit dem runtertakten geht glaub ich erst so ab ca. 100°C Kern Temperatur bzw. 63°C CPU Temperatur, so war es zumindest bei einem Intel Core Q6600...
da war bei CoreTemp der TJ max bei 100... und ab da hat sich die CPU runter getaktet....


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2011)

alt3rego schrieb:


> ...also das mit dem runtertakten geht glaub ich erst so ab ca. 100°C Kern Temperatur bzw. 63°C CPU Temperatur, so war es zumindest bei einem Intel Core Q6600...
> da war bei CoreTemp der TJ max bei 100... und ab da hat sich die CPU runter getaktet....



Intel halten Temp mäßig viel mehr aus is leider so mein alter q6600 mit b3 aber niedrigen vcore @3ghz wird nicht heißer als 65 grad (Tjmax mit 85 )aber ich muss auch zugebn das er in nem Mesh gehäuse verbaut ist. Ergo wie als würdest den PC ohne gehäuse betreiben.
Bei Amd schaut die Gschicht leider schon anders aus Tjmax mit 63 fürn X6er. Leider wird man nie wissn welchen echten Temps man hat. Theoretisch könnte amd einen Patch schreiben welche die Werte normiert und anpasst aber das würde zu viel Geld kosten, nur dass wir wissn wie viel core temp der Prozzi hat. 90% der Anwender wissn ja gar net das es in der CPU nen Sensor ist
EDIT: Aber wie schon besprochen, wenn man auf nummer Sicher gehen will 15 max 20 grad auf die Core Temps draufaddieren und man hat zumindestens nen Richtwert^^ (Bei nen Test mitn Bulldozer(ENGIN sample) hatte dieser auch falsche Temp Werte , Amd hats anscheinend noch immer net geschafft net Bug zu fixen grrrrr)


----------

